# Half ton 5th wheel



## ucfireman (Aug 24, 2019)

So I have been thinking about travel trailers.  I don't have or really want to buy a 3/4 or 1 ton truck because of initial cost or repair cost (part availability) Yes I know parts are available but Chevy 1/2 ton brakes are cheaper than 1 ton brakes.  Oil change is cheaper too.
My question is does anyone make a 5th wheel trailer, light enough to be hauled by a 1/2 ton truck?
I don't want/need a huge trailer. Its just me or 1 other person. And the longer the trailer the more limits you have where you can go. I figure a 15-20 foot would be perfect. Does anyone make one that small? 
I don't want a bumper pull.


----------



## cullyhog (Aug 24, 2019)

Scamp makes one but no idea on pricing. Seen a few used ones on facebook.
https://www.scamptrailers.com/showroom/19-standard-trailers.html


----------



## normaldave (Aug 25, 2019)

This is one of my favorites.  Pretty sure they are built to order.  Exchange rate is decent now.
Escapte 5.0 TA


----------



## Bob Shaw (Sep 17, 2019)

There's lots of them out there, just look around. I pulled a 5th wheel with a 1/2 ton for years, and only had one catch fire from an overheated transmission.


----------



## Israel (Sep 19, 2019)

Bob Shaw said:


> There's lots of them out there, just look around. I pulled a 5th wheel with a 1/2 ton for years, and only had one catch fire from an overheated transmission.


----------



## Israel (Sep 19, 2019)

I too have been looking at the molded fiberglass, less for weight considerations (although that's surely attractive) but for their superior wear and better water resistance. Big Foot or Bigfoot, out of Canada, like Casita and Scamp are pricey for sure...but also have a very good rep. I see that the manufacturer "Escape" is also looking good.


----------



## 95g atl (Oct 5, 2019)

There are 1/2 ton trucks today that claim to tow 13,000 lbs or more.
Ford and Chevy 2019, 2020 models.  
My 39 foot fifth wheel camper is a touch over 12,000 lbs.  I could not imagine towing with anything less than my diesel dually.  

Guess it all depends on what your 1/2 ton truck is...........or which one you are going to buy.


----------



## ucfireman (Oct 6, 2019)

Not really stuck on a 5th wheel. I have no first hand experience with travel trailers. 
I have heard that 5th wheels handle/tow better due to the weight being over the rear wheels. I have heard they are easier to back up. I don't want a long trailer and like the idea of having the sleeping area above the hitch and the living/bathroom in the main trailer area ( I think). 
I plan on traveling when I retire and don't want to deal with a 25+foot trailer behind the truck. I am not against a smaller bumper pull though. Just trying to get research at this time. 
I had thought about a class B (mercedes sprinter chassis) for the mileage but think I would rather have a trailer that I can leave and sight see in the truck. Plus If I need repairs I figure the truck is easier.


----------



## pop pop jones (Oct 8, 2019)

Sounds like you should look into, in the bed camper's. That way you could keep the 1/2 ton, wouldn't be pulling a trailer, and could sight see in the truck.


----------

